# Ohio River Bass Fishing - First Timer Questions



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm wanting to get my 17' bass boat out on the Ohio River for bass, hybrids, or stripers but don't really know where to start. I'm located in Columbus, so I'm thinking it would be easiest for me to put in over on the east side of the state. Basically thinking I would me going in September or October. Can anyone give me any advice on where to start? I typically fish the central Ohio lakes, so hitting the river would be totally new to me.


----------



## Headache (Jun 22, 2009)

There are good ramps in Racine and Syracuse, however beware, they are steep (especially the Syracuse ramp). If you put in at the Racine ramp, there are two power plants in the immediate vicinity that offer some structure and good fishing. I'm not reall familiar with the rest of that pool. 

The Bellville Pool is also a good place to fish. There is a great ramp in Belpre. I usually tend to focus my efforts around the various islands and streams. Also most of the plants have decent fishing around them, just beware of the barge traffic. 

I just discussed the areas I'm somewhat familiar with. There are ramps everywhere, I think you can find the listings on the ODNR website. Then, go to Google Maps and do your homework. Look for the power plants, the streams and islands.

If you go in late October, you might want to stick close to the power plants because most of them have a warm water discharge. Whey the water starts cooling off in the fall, these areas seem to hold the fish a little better.

Enjoy.

John


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Jump on 70 east and head to Wheeling W.Va, There's a goog ramp there. Also, a good ramp at Rayland Ohio, about twenty minutes north of Wheeling on Ohio 7. My opinion, but the pool up there with Rayland and Steubenville is a lot better fishing than down here, Wheeling to Hannibal Dam.

Like Headache said, hit the plant discharges and islands hard that time of year The bite for smallmouth, hybrids and stripers can be great in the fall if you hit the right day. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. With it being moving water, am I best to stick with crank baits and spinner? Do you ever throw plastics on the river? I guess I'm picturing fairly fast moving water, that's why I'm asking because I see it being different than the calm local lakes I'm used to fishing.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Cranks and spinners are good on the river. But you better have at least one rod rigged with a tube! The current isn't that bad normally. It is definitely different from fishing the lakes, but not that much once you get used to it. Now after a good storm or a couple of days of rain the current can get pretty strong, but on average its just slow and steady. You can easily fish soft plastics; even weightless like a wacky rigged senko. The tube is probably the most thrown soft plastic on the river followed by either a shakey head rigged worm or flukes and senkos. You just adjust the weight according to the current.
Do you ever fish Alum Creek? My brother lives in Reynoldsburg and I'd like to go up and take him out sometime. I've never fished any up around Columbus and was wondering how it is.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I haven't gotten up to Alum because there's some closer places to my house. I hear that the musky fishing is great up there, lots of guys seem to pick them up while fishing for bass. If you make it good luck, I hear lots of good things.


----------

